# Found branches



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

Found this out side…I have no idea what tree it came from 









how do I know if it’s safe for my babies. I was gonna try to make perches or a platform…what should I do with it


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If you cannot determine what tree it is from it is not a good idea to use it. If you can obtain branches from safe trees then they need to be scrubbed and preferably baked in a 250 degree oven to kill off any pathogens or hidden insects. You can also boil them and remove the bark but obviously they have to be able to fit in the pot of water.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has given you excellent advice.

If you have a university near you with a botany department, they should be able to tell you the type of wood by examining the wood and the bark of the branch.*


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

Thank you . I will not use it for my babies.


----------

